# Is Daemoness good guitars quality



## Ziricote (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi,

I am going to order the Daemoness guitar and wait for the build since people say its only 24 months until the guitar is done. I want to know if the new guitars is truly a good guitar and how good? I know the looks are amazing but how is the quality compare to the best such as Suhr and Mayones or even the brands such as vik or kxk or major companies custom shops. Should I just buy the new Japanese Strandberg instead, or the Kiesel and have it in 3 months? thanks

Does anyone have the used Daemoness 7 string for sale?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 5, 2016)

They're on par with any of the high end builders you mentioned, more so if you really want a crazy themed guitar as few guitar builders do that well. The wait time might be less than 24 months but if time is an isue I'd go kiesel. Reasonably priced compared to true customs like daemoness, lots of aesthetic options for that price and pretty high quality as well. There's also the in stock section on the kiesel website which has a lot of 7 and 8 strings on it most of the time if you really want a guitar now. Boden Js are overpriced imo, since they're just a made in japan boden with better woods than the OS line for a hefty upcharge. Compared to MIJ Ibanez guitars I wouldn't go that route personally. Since you seem to post a lot about higher end guitars but can't decide one way or the other I'd recommend the Kiesel in-stock option since it's the fastest option.


----------



## narad (Dec 5, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Boden Js are overpriced imo, since they're just a made in japan boden with better woods than the OS line for a hefty upcharge.



Swedish Bodens are overpriced imo, since they're just a made in Sweden boden with better woods than the OS line for a hefty upcharge.


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I appreciate this alot. I am going to try to find a used daemoness or wait for good spec used Mayo. I decide now that used is much better way to go to save money and get good guitar without wait. Now I have to wait for the right one to pop up though


----------



## Ziricote (Dec 5, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're on par with any of the high end builders you mentioned, more so if you really want a crazy themed guitar as few guitar builders do that well. The wait time might be less than 24 months but if time is an isue I'd go kiesel. Reasonably priced compared to true customs like daemoness, lots of aesthetic options for that price and pretty high quality as well. There's also the in stock section on the kiesel website which has a lot of 7 and 8 strings on it most of the time if you really want a guitar now. Boden Js are overpriced imo, since they're just a made in japan boden with better woods than the OS line for a hefty upcharge. Compared to MIJ Ibanez guitars I wouldn't go that route personally. Since you seem to post a lot about higher end guitars but can't decide one way or the other I'd recommend the Kiesel in-stock option since it's the fastest option.



And yes higher end guitars are better for staying in tune and intonations and sounding and balance well along with the better sounding cured woods. This is one thing I will not compromise is I want higher end guitar for sure


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 5, 2016)

narad said:


> Swedish Bodens are overpriced imo, since they're just a made in Sweden boden with better woods than the OS line for a hefty upcharge.


 
Boden Js are 3500$+. The woods are nice but not worth a 1500$ upcharge. At least with the swedish bodens you actually get customization options for all the extra money.


----------



## narad (Dec 5, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Boden Js are 3500$+. The woods are nice but not worth a 1500$ upcharge. At least with the swedish bodens you actually get customization options for all the extra money.



I don't think you're paying that difference for the woods at all. I think you're making a sweeping generalization based on country of origin rather than actual instrument quality.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 5, 2016)

Ziricote said:


> And yes higher end guitars are better for staying in tune and intonations and sounding and balance well along with the better sounding cured woods. This is one thing I will not compromise is I want higher end guitar for sure



staying in tune and intonation is a set up and hardware issue. Once you get into the 1000$+ range those are generally a non issue ime. As far as sound or quality of wood, you can still get great guitars from production level guitars. If you're dead set on the mayones there's a ton on reverb and ebay pretty much all the time, though I don't think I've ever seen a 7 string on there for sub 3k$


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 5, 2016)

narad said:


> I don't think you're paying that difference for the woods at all. I think you're making a sweeping generalization based on country of origin rather than actual instrument quality.



I don't deny that I was making a sweeping generalization, though I'd say the level of quality isn't that significant to charge an extra 1500$.


----------



## narad (Dec 5, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I don't deny that I was making a sweeping generalization, though I'd say the level of quality isn't that significant to charge an extra 1500$.



And if the quality was better than the Swedish shop?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 7, 2016)

Buy one or two and see. ;-)


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2016)

Same guy with $1400 for a full custom build?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 7, 2016)

Ziricote said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the used Daemoness 7 string for sale?



Yeah...I have one for sale....you can have it for like $10,000.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 7, 2016)

Ziricote said:


> And yes higher end guitars are better for staying in tune and intonations and sounding and balance well along with the better sounding cured woods. This is one thing I will not compromise is I want higher end guitar for sure



I have an idea for an inlay:


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 7, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have an idea for an inlay:



 Savage.


----------



## EarlWellington (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm not sure you would get a Daemoness built within 24 months. Has been around the 3 year mark for the most recent builds (possibly longer)


----------



## narad (Dec 8, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have an idea for an inlay:


----------



## Nag (Dec 9, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have an idea for an inlay:




post of the week.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 9, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have an idea for an inlay:



Eh, Warwick already had Dolphin inlays on a production bass line.


----------



## oracles (Dec 9, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have an idea for an inlay:



Straight savage. I love it.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Dec 16, 2016)

Daemoness is great quality, even better now than before. I got mine in 2011 and since then Dylan has improved his techniques a lot. Make sure you come up with something amazing for the inlay, your imagination probably can't stretch far enough to stump Dylan.


----------



## BigBadAl (Dec 17, 2016)

You need to check out their facebook page his work is unFrickin' believable


----------



## Walshy (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Dylan's work. His inlays and fine graphics work is peerless, in my opinion.


----------



## MoonJelly (Dec 23, 2016)

Walshy said:


> I'm a big fan of Dylan's work. His inlays and fine graphics work is peerless, in my opinion.





In this regard at least, he has some mind-blowing skills.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 23, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> In this regard at least, he has some mind-blowing skills.



In about five years of closely following Daemoness Guitars, I have not once either heard of or seen a less than raving review of any of his instruments.


----------



## narad (Dec 25, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> In about five years of closely following Daemoness Guitars, I have not once either heard of or seen a less than raving review of any of his instruments.



Yea, but a bunch of guys have sold theirs almost immediately upon getting them. I've owned 2 and I'm in for a third so obviously I'm not trash-talking, just pointing out that the lack of a negative review doesn't mean much. People don't talk bad about their guitars before unloading them.


----------



## oracles (Dec 25, 2016)

A few finishes on some of Dylans early builds have NOT aged well, but from what I understand the newer builds should fare considerably better. I've only played two, but they were both early builds (exploding pocketwatch, eagle/horus blue cimmerian) and they were both perfectly good instruments. 

Personally, I'm more put off by Dylan's attitude than anything. I certainly wont order one, but it's not because they aren't quality instruments.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 25, 2016)

narad said:


> Yea, but a bunch of guys have sold theirs almost immediately upon getting them. I've owned 2 and I'm in for a third so obviously I'm not trash-talking, just pointing out that the lack of a negative review doesn't mean much. People don't talk bad about their guitars before unloading them.



You're making sense for sure. Why is anyone's guess. The fact is that on some of the newer ones the wait time has been in excess of three years, and that possibly their interest in the instrument had dwindled.

As I said though, anyone's best guess!


----------

